# 89%

## Lenik

:
      14.10.2008.  -3-2/467" "   
    "     . 
         **** :***
:***  1  2  2013.       
    ( 89%)      
    ,    
        .
     ,    
           2013.   
  90%      2012.
 .4 . 31  ,  ,      
      ,  


      2013.      
      /     
     ,    .
,        
    ,   ,   
     . 4 . 88  .  
-   ,     
  ,     
- .       

.

 ,        .     ,    (    ?).      ? . 4 . 88   ,    .     . 1 . 19.4 .    ?      .

----------


## kegli

> ,        .     ,


       ... 



> ?






> ?      .


   ,          ..     ... 
     ,      ..       ,     ,   ....

----------


## Lenik

,      . 
 ,      .       .      ?    :Frown:

----------

*Lenik*,       ?  ?      ?

----------


## kegli

> 


  ..        ,      ..
  ,        ......

----------


## Lenik

> 


,   ,      .     .

----------


## Lizavetta

*Lenik*,        ,      .   1 -          .2    ,       .2  ) -     (     ,          76  ).

----------


## Lenik

*Lizavetta*,      .   ,     89%.                 .

----------

*Lenik*,          89%

----------


## Lenik

** ,   ,    .     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Lizavetta

*Lenik*,  .        .  
           ,     ,     89  :Wink:

----------

> 


     ,

----------

> 


 ) 





> 3.          ()  ()   ,    ,    ,  , ,   ,    ,       ,                    .


     .

  ,     .

----------

?   89%  ?   ?      ..

----------


## Lenik

** ,    (). 89%    :

    ,


3.           .
                 89%   12 .

  ,   1 :
1.                (  ).
  ,   2006 ,         N 3      30.05.2007 N -3-06/333@.
               ()        ().
  12    .   ,       .     .

----------

*Lenik*,    ..      89%      ..      11%..

----------

> 1.                (  ).
>   ,   2006 ,         N 3      30.05.2007 N -3-06/333@.


   ..      ?

----------


## Lenik

,     ,     .        http://www.nalog.ru/kontr_func/nal_k.../prov_concept/

----------


## BuhBuh

*Lenik*,       ,        :
1- - :  1-2 . 2013      , ..         ..."   ..     
2- -: "         ,         (..   ).                ......"  ...   .        "",     3     (,          "".

----------

